# New Verti Klik Jesse Mount By Brite Site



## sues (Apr 25, 2007)

Nice looking rest could we please have a picture off the other side of the rest


----------



## brtesite (May 24, 2002)

sues said:


> Nice looking rest could we please have a picture off the other side of the rest


It is the regular Protuner mechanism I don't have as of now, But here is what the rest looks like on other mounts.


----------



## Sagittarius (May 22, 2002)

*Impressive looking mount !*

When will it be for sale, Mike ?


----------



## sues (Apr 25, 2007)

Mike just one more question is this mount bracket on this rest the same length as the older jesse mount bracket


----------



## brtesite (May 24, 2002)

sues said:


> Mike just one more question is this mount bracket on this rest the same length as the older jesse mount bracket


 Yes it is


----------



## brtesite (May 24, 2002)

Sagittarius said:


> When will it be for sale, Mike ?



At the moment I have a limited amount . They are for sale now. The mounts are 45.00
They are quite intricate as they have the same mechanism as the tuner rest.


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

I would like to see the old drop away pro-tuner to come back....


----------



## NEVADAPRO (Jul 5, 2007)

PM sent Mike!!


----------



## Sagittarius (May 22, 2002)

*Just had to have one !*

My payment is on the way.
Thanks, Mike.


----------



## brtesite (May 24, 2002)

Ttt


----------



## MrBobo (Sep 28, 2009)

Micro adjust both ways...no more "OOOPS!! I moved it 10x too far." Way to go Mike, I will be ordering one soon.


----------



## brtesite (May 24, 2002)

MrBobo said:


> Micro adjust both ways...no more "OOOPS!! I moved it 10x too far." Way to go Mike, I will be ordering one soon.


 It is more than micro adjust both ways, It's the only one out there that has micro Klik adjustments. Now you can keep track of where you are.


----------



## NEVADAPRO (Jul 5, 2007)

brtesite said:


> It is more than micro adjust both ways, It's the only one out there that has micro Klik adjustments. Now you can keep track of where you are.


Exactly!! This thing is awesome! Just mounted mine up and it is solid as a rock!! Same smooth and adjustable feel as the horizontal movement. This just made the "BEST".....Better!!! Thanks Mike


----------



## peter rogers (Nov 1, 2008)

With the angle on the blade, how does it perform with the small shafts like the Victory Vap's?


----------



## brtesite (May 24, 2002)

peter rogers said:


> With the angle on the blade, how does it perform with the small shafts like the Victory Vap's?


There is no set angle on the blade. You can set any angle you wish


----------



## brtesite (May 24, 2002)

Here is another look at it


----------



## brtesite (May 24, 2002)

Ttt


----------



## z34mann (Feb 4, 2007)

i have had mine for about a month, just getting around to getting my 3d bow set up. (been indoor) omg is this thing awesome. so easy to set up, micro adjust lets you fine tune, easily. i will have 1 of these for my indoor bow this fall. what a rest thanks guys


----------



## Sagittarius (May 22, 2002)

Here's a pic of mine aboard my Renegade 8.
One of the truly great rests of all time. :thumbs_up


----------



## Sagittarius (May 22, 2002)

If you have trouble with the lizard tongue style launcher, give Mike's 3-D launcher a try.
I use the 3-D launcher for everything, spots, 3-D, and hunting; it and the Jesse mount are a natural combination. :thumbs_up


----------



## z34mann (Feb 4, 2007)

that bow looks like a shooter


----------

